# iMac G5 qui s'éteint



## Fingo (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un sérieux problème, mon iMac G5 vient de s'éteindre tout seul coup sur coup : je rentre chez moi l'allume, revient 3mn après, je le trouve éteint. Je doute de l'avoir allumé, mais quand je le rallume il s'est passé la même chose.

Rien ne m'a permis de le prévoir, aucun message d'erreur ne s'est affiché.

Je suis allé voir dans la console (même si j'y connais rien) et je vois :


20/01/09 23:13:46 [0x0-0x7007].com.apple.dock 2009-01-20 23:13:46.056 DashboardClient[271:10b] fatal error, unable to checkin with server 268435459 

20/01/09 23:13:56 com.apple.loginwindow[50] Shutdown NOW! 

20/01/09 23:13:56 com.apple.loginwindow[50] System shutdown time has arrived 



ce sont les trois derniers messages avec extinction.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider (me rassurer ^^), a une idée...

En attendant je vais réparer les autorisations, réinitialiser la pram...

Merci d'avance.


meme apres avoir réparer les autorisations et tout, il vient de me refaire le coup 2 fois...pour le coup le pc de mon coloc sur lequel j'écris n'a jamais planté...


----------



## boninmi (22 Janvier 2009)

Essaie de réinitialiser la SMU, mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ça soit la solution. Plus généralement, par le menu déroulant "Tous les produits" de ce lien, va sur la page de support de ton G5, il se peut que ce cas soit répertorié.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2009)

La Recherche te montrerait que tu n'es pas tout seul dans ce cas

ici
là
ailleurs

Peut être y trouveras tu qqs pistes à explorer


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Figo
il m est arrive la même chose sur mon imac ppc 1,9ghz
Apres un coup d aspi sur la buse d extraction de la chaleur (derrière l imac ) et la grille,et au niveau des barrettes mémoires  la machine est reparti sans soucis (le problème, dans les imac c est la poussière que garde la chaleur est met en sécurité le mac


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Janvier 2009)

Il y a aussi des iMac G5 premier modèle "Sans iSight" qui avait des problème de carte-mère et s'éteignait tout seul. Le problème à été reconnu par Apple mais le programme doit être aujourd'hui fermée, essaye une recherche sur macge

Voila


----------



## endavent (3 Février 2009)

Exact. 

J'en ai bénéficié deux fois : une première fois sous garantie Apple Care (au bout de 2 ans je crois), et une deuxième fois un mois après la fin de mon Apple Care, à titre exceptionnel, car l'alimentation était de nouveau défectueuse !

Les symptômes étaient exactement ceux décrits.

Bon courage.


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Février 2009)

Un changement d'alimentation s'impose sur ton iMac, regarde sur ebay pour trouver une bonne occasion


----------



## jpierre45 (17 Février 2009)

*J'ai eu le même problème la semaine dernière ....*
Mon iMac G5 PPC s'arrêtait plusieurs fois par jour sans raison, par moment il n'avait même pas le temps de charger le système qu'il s'éteignait !!!.

J'ai résolu mon problème, et espère que cela te servira ....

Après avoir ouvert le G5 (3 vis) donnes un bon coup d'air comprimée (le pistolet d'un compresseur est préférable aux aérosols moins puissants) partout et insistes au ventilateur, ensuite, "arroses" bien copieusement sur les circuits et sur le bloc d'alimentation un solvant à évaporation rapide que tu peux te procurer facilement, il est même vendu dans certains magasins au rayon auto, *c'est tout !....*

J'espère que tout refonctionnera .....

JP


----------



## jpierre45 (5 Mars 2009)

Bien souvent les arrêts intempestifs sont dû à l'accumulation de poussière, alors le Mac se met en sécurité et se coupe....
Insister aux endroits signalés sur la photo .....

Et tant que le Mac est ouvert, il faut en profiter pour faire un petit nettoyage, j'ai aussi retiré les barrettes mémoire pour mettre du solvant sur les contacts en cuivre ....


----------



## Scatcat (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais avoir vos avis concernant cet iMac G5 http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/260499907.htm?ca=18_s.
Est-il récupérable pour vous ? Les extinctions inopinées sont pour vous dues à un encrassement ou bien alim ? CM ? 

Le fait que ça aille de quelques minutes à 2H me laisse espérer que ce ne soit pas trop grave, dans le doute, du à un encrassement + poussière.

Qu'en dites-vous ?

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2011)

Scatcat a dit:


> Le fait que ça aille de quelques minutes à 2H me laisse espérer que ce ne soit pas trop grave, dans le doute, du à un encrassement + poussière.


J'ai eu un iMac G5, rev A, qui s'éteignait un peu comme ça C'était l'alimentation HS


----------



## iMacounet (2 Décembre 2011)

J'ai également eu un iMac G5 (17" 1.8Ghz) sans iSight qui s'eteignait après 1-2 minutes d'utilisation. Alimentation HS. Changement de l'alim et c'est reparti !


----------



## Scatcat (2 Décembre 2011)

Merci à vous deux. Je sais donc que je ne vais pas acheter ce mac


----------

